# What type of Haunter are you (Updated)?



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I've noticed that there tends to be a few common styles among the different displays by some of the Haunters. Just for fun, I'm going to try to categorize them based on how they set up their decorations. This is all for fun, but feel free to add on.

Gravers- These people feel that the cemetery and gravestones are the most important for their displays. The more tombstones, the better. Something about the final resting place is their ticket.


Themers- Every year has to be different. One year it's the Flintstones, next a board game, etc, etc. Scary is not requirement for these folks. As long as it is within said storyline and different, it's good.


Monster Squad- It's not Halloween unless they have a army of monster in front of their home. The more creatures of the night hanging out, the better they are for war with the neighborhood. 


Harvesters- The most basic of fall fashion. They tend to shy away from the horror and go more farm like. Nothing but pumpkins, corn stalks and bays of hay. Talk about dull.


Mazers- You can't have a treat til you walk though their maze/display. They are more into the live entertainment value then anything else. Don't be surprised if you have to go to the back yard or garage to get the full effect from these Haunters.


UPDATED:

Lighters- Screw the decorations! I'm a DJ, damn it! These folks may have gotten their ideas from X-mas and enjoy a huge electrical bill two times a year. A light show with music is their art. 


Carnies- A childhood fear that still sings "Can't sleep. The clowns will get me.". A circus display is always the thing for these ICP nuts. And they still believe that Bozo feels that they all float down here.

SUB-CATAGORY (Due to popular responses):

Kiddy- It's for the children. Blow up those globes and cartoon characters. Tape up the paper cut out monster. Hide the beer and smokes.

Gorers- The more blood, limbs, screams, and what ever bodily fluid you can squeeze out the better. As long as they leave with a scared vision in their heads, you've left your mark.

Effecters- The better the special effects, the more they feel they have accomplished. Not just simple fog machine and sound effects CD, these guys bring their work to that of an engineer.


Updated:
Partiers- Either you're throwing it or you're always going to one! It doesn't matter if it is a house party or a nightclub. As long as Halloween is involved, you're there. Don't know if it is the vibe, booze or scantily clad girls, but give me a costume and I'm in.

Paraders- It's all about the costumes, not the home decorations. These Haunters would rather spend days and money building their outfits for the one day of showing instead of setting up the displays. The parade/nightclub/costume contest is their scene.


If you think you fit one of these groups, feel free to post your front yard display as an example. If you think a group is missing, post what you think it is and why. 


And if you have to ask, I'm into the Monster Squad. They will take over this subdivision when I am done!!!!!!!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/89628-two-years-worth-halloween-pics.html


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I am most definitely a "Graver" by these definitions. But what about those of us who also feature walk-thru's? Now THAT's where the ACTION is!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, i like this post. i'm a big time themer. every year a different theme. that's my big time scheme of the haunt. scary is good, No gory. i am a little mazer too, but they get a treat and then if they go through and play a game, they get a prize. i do a graveyard, but it's not my central although this year i'm going to do more on it. and i enjoy harvesters, i don't find them boring.

update, i was a carnie but only one year. i am for sure a kiddy.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Wolfman said:


> I am most definitely a "Graver" by these definitions. But what about those of us who also feature walk-thru's? Now THAT's where the ACTION is!


Walk-thru is a Mazer. I was orginally going to call them Haunters, but the term is currently being used for all of us anyways.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Combination of Monster Squad and Harvester.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Mazer and themer here.

Here's part of the 3D maze:










But, I also have a cemetery:










So, I guess that makes me a Mazer/Themer *and* Graver.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

i know i am a graver. i also think of myself as traditional...


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes! i'm guilty of being a "Graver".....after all, Halloween is the time of year we celebrate the dead. It's All Hallows eve when the dead are entitled to walk the earth..........


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a themer. Everything new from the ground up each Halloween. Last year was Jabberwocky, the year before that an ocean theme, the year before that a garden, the year before that a haunted fairgrounds, the year before that Halloween Americana, and the year before that the Munsters. Before that, it was a monster squad, wherein my grandmother and I would paint the windows with different connected characters from Halloween greeting cards and cartoon specials and my father would hang orange lights on the house.

This year's the Silver Screen, wherein I will be erecting a facsimile of a multiplex on the front lawn that has elements of a maze. It will lead to an easier time doing the maze through the whole property, as the roadside section of the haunt will be set for years to come under my new Midnight Movie branding. Also, I'll be adding as many characters as I can to the haunt that can easily be altered to new characters year after year.

No live actors unless I have to go fix something in costume. Creepy, but not scary. Definitely not explicitly gory. The closest I've ever come was a knife-thrower's aftermath with a bit of fake blood thrown on the wheel; it was highly stylized and stayed in the candy-color-scheme of the fairgrounds.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I guess I would be a mazer, as I have a designated path that ToTs walk through before reaching the front door.

I think all of these categories could be sub-divided into "playful" and "gore" as I know a lot of people that can't add enough guts and blood, while others (like myself) are all about the playfulness of dressing a scene. I love my bluckies -- every year they're my main characters!

*Great post idea!!*


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"hhhmmm?"*

Please tell me.
I have a 14 ft. high skull made (by me) , all steel, welded. I have several large parts of car bodies as if they rammed into the house, all 1950 Hudsons(themed 1950's? Golden age of sci-fi/horror?) I have a 1/3 scale steel army tank, I have a pteradactyl skeleton with a 23 ft, wigspan hanging on the house, (The "Raven" Of Ravens Grin Inn) I have an upright steel coffin with a big circular window in it mounted on tank tracks.("Coming to get YOU, can't be stopped!)
Then the whole 2-story Italianate house is covered with massive real vines that hide and accentuate scary for many, in the fall after the leaves leave it it resembles veins or arteries!
The first floor is painted flat black, gradually becoming grey then lighter grey as it goes up, hopefully making a "Floating" look at night with the fancy wooden decorative pieces up high all detailed in bright, pretty colors.
And for some reason the house always looks much more impressive in-person than it ever can look in any photograph.??
(Many people tell me)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gym, i think you're a mazer. 
terra, i love your 3-d walls. i would love to walk through that.
trent, i would like to see pictures of your jobberwocky and the munsters would have been fun. 
tk, good idea, scary or gore? i'm scary, no gore here


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Definite "Graver". Although 2014 is "Zombie Apocalypse" year - so that year I'll be a "Themer".


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I guess that I'm a 'Graver/Themer/Monster Squad' combo


----------



## HauntedBarn (May 14, 2010)

I think I am a mazer.?.The haunt has rooms and hallways all in a barn...


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Going with your categories, we're a combo of gravers & themers. We rotate themes around the types of props we've accumulated in our storage unit after all these years, going from Spectral Graveyard to Zombie Graveyard to Monster Graveyard, but it's pretty much always revolving around the graveyard idea. Recently we decided to break the mold & did Fright Night at the Movies. This year we're doing Ghost Hunters Investigation with loads of ghosts, blacklight, & a paranormal team investigating with their equipment like you see in the tv shows. Some times it's great fun to break up the usual theme rotation. 

I also don't find harvesters boring at all because it's what I grew up with, but it's a little too calm for me to do personally. I just wish more people in our neighborhood would decorate *in any way* for Halloween, since there are so few. Couple of pumpkins here & there, that's about it. I'm sure like many yard haunters on HF, we're known as the neighborhood Halloween house. Wish it was "The Halloween Street" instead!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2757
http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=2755


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

I would say I am a "Themer", although my basic set up of a Haunted Pirate ship is the same, I find myself adding to it every year......

I started out with this:










Since then it has evolved a bit:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

I am a graver with Traditional monster squad accents. I would also be in line with TK as a "Spooky" Haunter and not a "Gore" display


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

I"m a harvester. I"m very into the harvest and feast of apples aspect of Halloween. With jacko's and pumpkins all over the place and a scarecrow, and planning to start planting actually corn in the front of the house at some point, such as when we have grass instead of pavement. 

I've never had anyone claim it was boring about 50 percent of the kids don't even want to come to the door. This year I'm adding little pumpkin imp things to peek out of bushes and from around pumpkins. As well as growing some hay to use, this was accidental as I hadn't gotten rid of the hay bale from last year and it sprouted and started growing.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Mic214,

I love the way the front of your house has gradually morphed into the Mourning Star over the years. Very cool!

jackpot,

Your haunt sounds wonderful! I've walked through cornfields & stacked hay bales at dusk (grew up on a farm)- they have their very own kind of of tense, spooky atmosphere, like in the rural gothic horror tale _Harvest Home_.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well guys I think I'm a Mazer! This will be my 5th year haunting in this house & I follow a story line that changes a bit from year to year. I have a lot of things I want to add to my haunt but we don't keep a very good building schedule here!lol

I wish I could round up live actors, maybe gonna visit the high school drama club for that. Our haunt is definately growing both by props & people coming, so we do need to keep them entertained. They do have to walk thru my house to get their treat & at our haunt the parents come too because they get treats. We're not really all that scary but we are mystical & there is so much to look at in the house & garage. This year we are working on adding more to our cemetery & funeral parlor.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm a graver... my home is the closed down haunted mortuary, my yard it the cemetery. Each year I try to add on to the scene and make it a little more scary. I am NOT into gore, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah mic, what marie said


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Marie Roget said:


> they have their very own kind of of tense, spooky atmosphere, like in the rural gothic horror tale _Harvest Home_.


This book I had never heard of which I find odd since I read a ton of books and used to work in a bookstore. I'm going to find a copy though, it sounds really good.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Definitely a mazer here....I grew up loving the old dark pretzel rides which was nothing but a big old dark maze with little themes throughout....I don't know if I'd be in the themer category because I don't change it every year...It's always Haunted Mansion/Cemetery in theme.....ZR


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

one of the best haunts i ever went to was a halloween corn maze.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

hallorenescene, here's the YouTube slideshow of Jabberwocky. I used a bunch of readings from Librivox mixed with instrumental music for the soundscape. Vox Balanea (Voice of the Whale) was my favorite and what plays in the video. The whole haunt was slapped together in about a month. Otherwise, it would have been a full on maze. The torrential downpours also stopped some of the props from even getting to the yard. Keeping the massive Jabberwock up was enough trouble without the hanging and moving props also failing.

YouTube- Yard Haunt 2009: Jabberwocky


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I am a graver and an Aries!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm definitely a graver. It's hard to change themes because it can really cost some major dough. Once the crypt was built, we were locked into it ;-). But after all these years, I'm still loving it. Just have to come up with more to add. Haven't made too many major changes in the last 2 years...so gotta get to work!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

Deathtouch,

Graver - Aries (March 30th)!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

trent, that is a very cool vid. you did a wonderful job. the kids must have loved it. thanks for posting that. loved how you did page turns in the vid


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh look, to soulmates meet. deathtouch and oporatingnurse. lol.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I have must have ADD, I'm all over the place! I have a "theme" on one side of the front yard which is witch crashes, Zombies in a graveyard on the main part of the front yard, so I'm a graver and I have life sized mannequins of movie characters on the side yard. I also have a backyard with two gates and was thinking about making a walk though haunt. Finally, I'm thinking of using costumed people walk around the yard! Can't focus on just one thing. Oh, and I'm a left handed Gemini! Argh!


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

This is so much fun. I am a graver, a party themer, and a harvester. if i have time, i am a mazer.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

When I got back into haunting (after 20 or so years off) I was total harvester; jack-o-lanterns and traditional scarecrows. Last couple years I mutated to harvester/ graver. Now I've completed the transition to graver/monsters, and probably will continue on that track. That being said, I'll probably keep a tiny part of my harvester alive in that I'll still do a few jack-o-lanterns every year for other folks who like my work (This year I'll be trying out a new pattern I made of Alice Cooper).


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm glad that I was able to get a lot of attention with this. I had a few more to add. So look at the orginal post for the updates.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I would say I am a graver/monster squad(are witches monsters? but also have werewolf and vamp, want more too)


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Although I have different themes going on inside the house, I like the cemetery and lightening, in the front yard, the best.. I guess that makes me a graver..


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

out of those i am for sure a Monster Squad, I like to many diff props to ever pick 1 theme, my theme is halloween aka anything creepy lol!!!!


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

last year (our first) we just put up a few decorations and had a couple of "scares"
but this year we are planing a maze in our garage.

So Mazer !!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I do a 1 acre trail...down the sideyard into the backyard back and out the garage. Themer with some effects with 12 live actors or so.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Good thread !  I am a hybrid Graver / Monster Squad . I like the yard to look like the yard scene from George A. Romareos "Night of the living Dead"

But I don't think of this as a "Theme" because I also have ghosts as well as zombies. I am also starting my front porch tribute of "Famous Fiends" (I am starting with Lizzy Borden, next year...Jack The Ripper)


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Sidnami said:


> Harvesters- The most basic of fall fashion. They tend to shy away from the horror and go more farm like. Nothing but pumpkins, corn stalks and bays of hay. Talk about dull.


Dull? Pretty much everyone here mentions that they wish their neighbors would decorate more. So, we should applaud the efforts of all who decorate.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

A graver with lots of characters thrown in.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

deathtouch said:


> i am a graver and an aries!


*rof, lmao!!!!!!!*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> Dull? Pretty much everyone here mentions that they wish their neighbors would decorate more. So, we should applaud the efforts of all who decorate.


Agreed.I would love to see any type of decorations in the yards where I live.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I believe I am a graver.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

This year I will be going back to a theme display...only. No more walk thru too much work for one person to do.

Up To now I would be a mazer and themer 

The front of my walk thru










The side of the walk thru










And the back


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

madmax, it looks like you put a lot into it. looks great


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Harvester from the first day of autumn until mid-October; full-on graver after that point.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I would have to categorize myself as a themer, with a dash of effector and a pinch of scary (not gory). I am all about the surprise factor. Just love to make 'em scream, but not cry!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

98% graver 2% theme 100% spooky and a Leo on the side.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*A new catagory here.*

A haunt that affects a person's dreams.
I have had a great number of customers tell me this. Maybe because they are usually in the house for 90 minutes? (They can't ignore it all for That Long!)
Maybe because there are so many stimulating things to ponder here, real, imagined and suggested.
Maybe because it is a haunted, haunted house? Are dreams parked next to the supernatural parking zones? The last time I went to rent a dream for the night the attendant on duty looked like a familair gargoyle I knew, maybe in a past life?
Maybe I was his sculptor? Maybe he was respectfull because of some kindered relationship?
I still made sure I was done with the dream and returned it as I awoke, and I returned it in good shape too, all ready for the next somambulist.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I bet there are a few part time haunters out there.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, so reading through the list I'd have to say I'm partially a Graver, as I think the Grave Yard is an essential part of the haunt. I get another partial on the "themer" as i like to do a different scene every year. Maybe a touch of Monster Squad, I like to have crazy freaky objects and characters hanging around. Mazer, yes, even though this year will be my first "real" maze, and yes you do have to get to my garage for the full effect and the live action. I also have to take on the Gorer aspect, gore is cool and is usually incorporated in my haunt. And I am definitally an Effecter, I'm always looking for the latest/coolest cutting edge effects....

Hmmm so let's see, that is a combination of 6 of the catogories ;>)


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I would have to say a themer, because I attempted to do an abandoned mining town theme in 2009. If I do a haunt in the future I will also do a theme, but most likely a different one. I definitely make it more toned down for the kids. I don't do any gore, but try to throw in a few things for a little fun that scare them. I also try to use effects to set a mood. No blood and guts and no "actors" jumping out to scare theme. I try and do it creepy.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Definately a graver. And some of the farm lol, I HAVE TO HAVE a ton of pumpkins. I don't think the farm section is boring though. When combined with something else farm can be very creepy, like Pumpkinrot's: http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/2009_52.jpg

Additional theme possibilities: 
Old school - traditional monsters like vampires, werewolves, ghosts, etc... candles, corn stalks, pumpkins & actors in scary masks
Hollywood - silver screen madness. Mike myers, pennywise, leatherface, jason, norman bates... the more tv inspired characters the better. 
Handmade - nearly everything in the haunt is handmade, from the monsters to the pvc candles, tombstones and fence. ( I would put myself in a handmade group  )


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

Here goes...

At home I am a Harvester. No one in our neighborhood decorates so I like to keep it tasteful and aesthetically pleasing. Also, we don't get TOT's so we aren't even home on Halloween, we go our friend's house to get our Halloween fix like a couple of junkies.

Our friends would fall into Gravers/Lighters/Effecters. They make their entire front yard into a graveyard with homemade tombstones. The husband is a computer programmer so he has all the lighting in the house synched up with the thunder crashes and the sound effects (mostly ones he created) and music. Of course he has fog, tons and tons of fog.

When we are there we fall into the Gorers cat. Well, not so much gore as we are startlers. Every year we have to come up with a new startle. The TOT's love it, the parents love it, we love it. My husband said yesterday his goal is to get a TOT to pee his pants. I don't know if we need to be that extreme, but we do send them running. Last year a group of girls went running so fast they took down the tarp over the garage door opening leaving nothing but a trail of perfume behind.

All that and I was born on a cusp: Virgo/Libra


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Mazer


----------



## Antimars (Jan 6, 2010)

Primarily a Themer, I should think. I love it when all the pieces "fit". Like a scene right out of a good dark novel.

However...I also appreciate and strive for ambiance, a particular atmosphere and feeling to the haunt. I've done haunts in the past there were nothing more than some fog, lights, pumpkins, a dead rat prop for humility's sake...perhaps sounds playing softly behind the bushes, or just silence and the sound of the wind through the leaves and distant TOTs. 

This year, I envision fog and several cleverly lit scarecrow-esque figures in the yard, plus plenty of jackolanterns and perhaps some shrines with the buttload of lovely PVC candles I created last season. 

The parental unit would prefer a "Haunted Tiki Island" theme this year, however, which I am not opposed to...but, as you can tell, I am sort of leaning toward a more "atmospheric" style this time around, to counteract the slightly hodge podge mix of elements that came about last Hallowe'en. But as we are supposed to move before October...honestly, I can't even make concrete plans because I have no idea what the new yard will look like!!!

Needlessly long reply, out.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I'm a graver. Never could commit to a theme. I also throw in a few monsters to get the older TOTs. I like creepy and foreboding.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm wondering if we should turn this into a sticky and add pics from on line to show examples of each type. It does give an better understanding of what each Haunter is into. Can we bring this to a vote?


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I just can't make up my mind yet so I do a little of it all. 

Frustrating part is I'm the type that really needs a clear cut direction where I want to go and what I want to do. But ever since finding this sight last year it just confused me more with all the great ideas and projects everyone does! 

So I've decided to hold you all personally responsible for my indecision and leave it at that


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Saffyre said:


> My husband said yesterday his goal is to get a TOT to pee his pants.


This always sounds like a good idea until it actually happens. One time I caused a girl to pee her pants and ever since my haunts have totally been more geared towards the kids having fun and maybe a little "startle" here or there.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Full scale Mazer / Themer. 
Last year's maze was over 3,000 sq. ft, including facade & que line... that ran the length of the Quanza shed 37x82x25.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Chalk it up for another Graver/Monster Squader. I always have a graveyard, and I love the classic monsters. Absolutely no gore, just good ole' atmosphere to creep them out!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I picked up another 30 tiki torches this weekend, so I guess I'm a pyro


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I believe the definition of Themer was derived from viewing my haunts


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> Well, I picked up another 30 tiki torches this weekend, so I guess I'm a pyro


Yep, I picked up $700 worth of fireworks so I know I am a pyro. 

If it wasnt for Halloween, Independence Day and Christmas I believe I would be rich.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

rupertoooo said:


> Yep, I picked up $700 worth of fireworks so I know I am a pyro.
> 
> If it wasnt for Halloween, Independence Day and Christmas I believe I would be rich.


I know that feeling...


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

Harvester which I don't think is boring. It's just not scary and crazy like the rest. 
I prefer a more Martha Stewart kind of Halloween for me. 

But let's be honest, it wouldn't be Halloween without the scary things!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hallowteen, i have several of martha stewarts halloween magazines, she has great ideas. and harvest stuff is very pretty. nothing boring about that


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

HallowTeen, you might also want to check out Terry's Village catalog. I just got mine yesterday, and it already has fall/autumn decorations in it - even some Halloween stuff!


----------



## politicalcronie7 (Aug 31, 2009)

HEY ALL IM A GRAVER/BLOOD AND GUTS GUY, I have a grave yard and then it goes into a autopsy room


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

I would consider myself a monster squad/mazer/themer. We have a haunted walk through in the garage but we used lifesize props throughout it and our yard. Each room in the haunt has a different theme but some are re-used, just moved to a different locations year after year. We also have to have a graveyard every year so I kind of fit in that category too but it is never the main focus. GEEZ I could fit into all of them. LOL!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

*Mod please!*

I want to edit the first post to add a few more groups please. Is there a Mod that can give me access to it or post the following add-ons/changes please?

Change title to "What type of Haunter are you (Updated)?"

Copy/Paste these new groups in main post:

Partiers- Either you're throwing it or you're always going to one! It doesn't matter if it is a house party or a nightclub. As long as Halloween is involved, you're there. Don't know if it is the vibe, booze or scantily clad girls, but give me a costume and I'm in.

Paraders- It's all about the costumes, not the home decorations. These Haunters would rather spend days and money building their outfits for the one day of showing instead of setting up the displays. The parade/nightclub/costume contest is their scene.

Thanks for fixing this.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, there's a walkthrough, so I'm a Mazer. And it's definitely THEMED, so I'm a Themer. Many of those themes are based on my childhood fears, so I'm a Carnie. It IS for the kids, so I guess I'm a Kiddy, even if there is not any blown up cartoon characters anywhere near...

Oh, and we are giving serious consideration to going Harvester this year anyway...I think we'll see just how "boring" that is. 

So, that makes me a Mazing Themer Carnie who Harvests Kiddies, right?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> Well, I picked up another 30 tiki torches this weekend, so I guess I'm a pyro


 I've gotta make it out to your place this year. Where did you find them, if I may ask?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, unorth, 2 pyros together? may not be good. lol

and this sentence is to funny

[So, that makes me a Mazing Themer Carnie who Harvests Kiddies, right? ]


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

*Told you I was Monster Squad*

Here is some of my monsters in storage right now.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, you have some very nice props. i don't think i have any of them. looks like it might be a little hard to get around


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE collection, Sidnami!


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd have to say that I am a combination of three. I am a graver/themer/monster squad. I always have a graveyard, I feel that it is a must. The spookey lighting and fog effects that go with the graveyard are a staple for me. But I also like to encorporate a theme every year. I'm going for a farm theme this year. But in order to make my theme work is when the monster squad comes into place. I love placing the life size monster props around my haunt. Last year people thought that some of them were real people, and that really helps make everything scarier.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

You have really got some nice props, Sidnami! I have the squatting ghoul chewing on the bone, too, and it's one of my favorites, but you have such a wide variety of devils, ghouls, clowns, etc. that I can't help but be envious! (Not to mention the fact that you have an attic that holds them all!!!!!!


----------



## !!UR-dedd (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm a Harvesting-Graver, with a Kiddy-safe alley down the middle.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Atmosphere-tecky-Graver here! If the atmosphere is just right...props aren't needed! I'm all about the environment! The spookier it looks the better! I like using projectors to create new effects. But I am always looking to improve my swamp graveyard and evergrowing Gemmy collection!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Graver with some part themed side yard attractions.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Definite "Graver", I don't see me ever doing anything other than my cemetery...but....I'm part "Monster Squad" as well, always trying to add some new ghouls every year...but....I can be considered a "Kiddy" since there really isn't alot of fright to my display just static figures....but I won't shy away from gore so tack on "Gorer" to the list.....and would love to be an "Effecter" but haven't invested the money to do so...Whew!! But yah, definite Graver!!


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

Great thread! For me, it's definitely Monster Squad. Since they're all homemade props and so much effort goes in, I just can't change themes year to year. However, what I've started doing is building individual "sets" for each, adding a little more to this one or that one (so the job is never finished) and each one changes a bit each year in it's own section of the yard. And, oh yeah, there is a small graveyard (a must for Beetlejuice).


----------



## Mainelyelectric (Apr 22, 2010)

i'm a graver/MAZER/lighter/effects/sounds/gores/and i bet more but i'm not sure of the catagory they go in. i also try to build my own stuff out of stuff i find, i love to recycle and reuse so i find all kinds of good stuff

and i'm also great with ideas so just ask me to help you or if you have any ideas too share then tell me them
peace Ben


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Shebear1 said:


> You have really got some nice props, Sidnami! I have the squatting ghoul chewing on the bone, too, and it's one of my favorites, but you have such a wide variety of devils, ghouls, clowns, etc. that I can't help but be envious! (Not to mention the fact that you have an attic that holds them all!!!!!!


I had to build an attic in my large garage in order to fit those just recently. The shed in the back yard is filled with these things.














































And there are others. And yes, I do use some of them for Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sid, those things cost a mint on ebay. i use them a lot in my haunt, just don't have as many of them. where did you get them from?


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

From work.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Let's see...

I guess I am a Graver/Partier/Themer, 'cause the party always has a theme...except this year we were thinking of doing a free-for-all...that's not a theme....or is it????

Great pics everyone!!! Sidnami...I would kill to have all those mannequins. (but I guess if I killed somebody I really wouldn't need the mannequin, now would I ?)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sid, where do you work?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm most definitely a Graver but also a little bit of a Harvester due to the corn stalks, scarecrow & pumpkins.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> This always sounds like a good idea until it actually happens. One time I caused a girl to pee her pants and ever since my haunts have totally been more geared towards the kids having fun and maybe a little "startle" here or there.


Same here,(though no one needed a change of clothes. Most of my neighbors are middle aged or elderly with no kids of their own, mostly their nieces, nephews and grand and great grand kids, and such...

Plus the entire park has had a cyclone fence separating it from the surrounding neighborhods. Needless to say, we're lucky if we get a couple dozen. the numbers might be higher, if the TOT hours were longer than the measly 2...

As many of you know, location & budget cause me to remain a 'graver'. Eventually I might be able to morph into a hybrid mazer/graver, with perhaps a pinch of monster squad. For the time being my artistic outlet is strictly monitored...


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> wow, you have some very nice props. i don't think i have any of them. looks like it might be a little hard to get around


Not really, cause it looks like he has an actual house, *sigh* with an attic, and a full basement, *deep sigh* not to mention a garage as well...*deepest sigh* Probably has a front, side and back yard too... *headdesk*

J/k I've long since accepted my fate, having a postage stamp for a yard, and a thimble to store it all. Guess I'll have to start playing the lottery...


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

No basement. Don't know if that is good or bad since most of those people with one in Westland ended up with a flooded one thanks to a massive storm a week ago. I have a crawl space, but never stored anything in it yet. I might move some of the plastics displays in there in the future.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a themer with some gore. Every year I try to go for a different theme. Last year was a maniacal theme, this year is either a zombie apocalypse theme, a Jack the Ripper-style theme, or a haunted theater like what Universal did last year.

As for the gore, I only use small amounts of red acrylic or stage blood, mainly for costumes, make-up, or on some props (Portrait of a dead bride with blood coming from her neck)


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Monster Squad along with Effecters, I love creepy decorations along with good effects, the lights bring out the decoration. I love how it glows in the night and usually I don't turn off the lights until later on that night. Each year, I get excited I run out to the street to look at it and if I think it needs more haunting I usually buy cheep spider webs and spiders and bats. I'd go all out this year but my family doesn't celebrate Halloween so I plan on decorating my room. 

It brings me down a bit but I plan on making my room into a Haunted Mansion look, this year I'm getting into the spirit of Ghosts. Ghosts has always been one of my favorite type of themes and since I believe in the supernatural, I think it'll be a good theme this year. I'm very excited to put my ghosts inside of my window.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Were a mix. Monster Squad. theme, Graver, Partier. And a few others mixed in there. LOL..


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

im Gorers- and carnies lol. but sometimes i switch everything up a bit


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Any new people want to add themselves to this list?


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I'm also a mix - part Monster Squad, part Themer, and part Kiddy (although, there's plenty of booze in my house on Halloween night!). As the kiddos get older I tend to add more scary aspects. I'm definintely NOT a Harvester. I wish there were some other subcategory for glittery/glam - yeah I said it! 

My family room is decorated with glitterly purple and black decor, candles, witches, etc. What can I say - I love bling!


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

Of those choices I would be a hardcore graver with a touch of harvester. How can you have Halloween without pumpkins?


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

I plan on being a hybrid harvester/monster squad/graver.

Pumpkinrot and the Davis graveyard are big influences and I hope to incorporate some of their styles


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Graver / Harvest but I add stuff each year. Eventually I will run out of room.


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

i... sorta do alot of those mixed together.. i have my crosses, monsters, swinging ghosts, electric chair, casket, webs, lights, music, maze, tunnels, spiders, cornstalks, caution tape.....


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

Hoodoo_Hermit said:


> I plan on being a hybrid harvester/monster squad/graver.
> 
> Pumpkinrot and the Davis graveyard are big influences and I hope to incorporate some of their styles


True that... I am a Themer / Partier Its all about the backstory!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zach, i love your tombstone with the ghoul peeking around, your pumpkin rot, and the whole rest of the setup


----------



## HappyHalloweenie (Jul 15, 2010)

This will be only my third year decorating but I am definitely a graver with spiders. I do not like gore but who's to say I won't add something latter that will be considered gory. I am also adding hopefully some electronic stuff this year. I hope to eventually get some kind of maze going but that will be much much later in life!


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

*Peeper*



hallorenescene said:


> zach, i love your tombstone with the ghoul peeking around, your pumpkin rot, and the whole rest of the setup


Thanks Hallo, He is actually animated going around the top and back down again. I have a video somewhere.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zach, did you make him? so where's the video


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm a mutt


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

100% without a doubt MAZER!!!!!! YEAH


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like I'm a Graver...with Lighter twist? Although, I'm aspiring to start bringing scarecrows into the mix somehow, now that I'm on the edge of a prairie. pumpkinrot.com does some amazing things with theirs.

2008 Haunt


















2009 Haunt without Lighting... need to find a pic at night


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Not sure what I am.... i'm an inbetween kinda guy.

It's my 1st serious Haloween attempt & so far I would like to scare those kids the living daylight out of them,but also want to show off... building a coffin, a graveyard fence,playing with light etc... I guess I can tell more next year LOL


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I am a mutt as well... Love the Graver but have to have lights, and monsters. Is there one for the Scarer? I have to dress up each year and scare kids.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to try a little theme this year with my Monster Squad.


----------

